# Fracino Classic 1 Group issues



## koffeeman (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello all

I am new to this forum and hope some insightful and knowledgeable people

can shed some light on the current situation I am in.

I have a Francino Classic 1 grp.

Initially water would surge through the pressure safety valve not the

steam valve. I stripped all of it down and soaked all the parts in citric acid. On reassembly I now get hot water and steam from the wands. But no water from the group head.

To stop the water coming out of the pressure valve I turn the water off from the mains,once the water gauge shows the tank to be full. So in affect I am acting as the "manual water filler "

The questions I ask are does this model have an autoflll mechanism, if so where is it located on the machine ?

What could the reason be behind there no water coming through the group head ?

Any help whatsoever would be appreciated.

I have also replaced the pressure safety valve,new steam valve ,and heat exchanger pipe

and water probe. This machine does not seem to have much electronics. The water probe is linked

to seemingly no where. This was a secondhand machine.

Pictures of the machine have been included

Thank you in advance


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

When the boiler overfills, the excess water forces its way out of the safety valve.

The boiler is overfilling because the water level probe may not be not connected. The probe wire should be connected to the electronic control box (black box marked "Gicar").

The correct water level on the sight gauge is approx. 2/3 full: The probe depth should be adjusted to achieve this.

A completey full tank will result in water comiing out of both the steam & hot water valves (!)

If overfilling continues after the probe wire has been connected to the control box, then the control box may be faulty: Check by earthing the probe end of the wire against the boiler casing.

If the pump stops, the probe/probe insulation is faulty; if the pump keeps running, the control box is faulty.

Shutting off the mains water supply will result in no water (or very little) getting to the group head.


----------



## koffeeman (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello and thank you for the quick response where would this electronic auto filler "Gicar"

be located on the Fracino Classic as I have not been able to locate any such device.

Do you have any links of images I could use for reference ?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just google "gicar water level controller" for images.

The box is usually fitted high up, either near a side panel or behind the front bulkhead.

Lots of wiring, different colours, to it.


----------



## koffeeman (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you again ET for your insight. I am trying to upload an image of the coffee machine in question to no avail on my iphone 4.

so I have decided to paste a link instead to the exact model in a coffee forum thread.

I have looked inside this machine repeatedly for any sign of the item that you describe but there is nothing in this particular machine.It actually looks like there never was unless something has been stripped out or was this machine to early for such a device?? Your the expert here so i await your further instructions.

Please note i purchased this machine second hand so it maybe the previous owner has removed something. But in any case thus far i have not been able to locate

this "Gicar" device. Is there any possibility of there being a way of installing this device as there seems to be no receptacle within the machine for the "din" style multi pin unit to plug into

This is 2 thread/links to said machine. This is currently frustrating the hell out of me, so I am very appreciative of your help here.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8287-Fracino-Classic-Hot-Water-Problem

ttps://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fracino+classic+1+group&client=firefox-b&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj5-7-1hNHPAhUJVRoKHWMHCjEQ_AUICSgC&biw=1680&bih=858#q=fracino classic 1 group&tbm=isch&tbs=rimg%3ACa1Ws8Z9SNgFIjge_1UZI6Oq9YNaqExCJwVZ3ehGyRcZ080U3yDfJ1xdYB5cy6-32inMbJMSuq_13uCZxBx-LswTk_1FyoSCR79Rkjo6r1gEbLRhkc8yHzyKhIJ1qoTEInBVncRbaKrsRC_1mjkqEgl6EbJFxnTzRRF39U992K72RioSCTfIN8nXF1gHEd7hpEFSkcpdKhIJlzLr7faKcxsRniPvUI7Y06YqEgkkxK6r_1e4JnBHjECXt9StcZCoSCUHH4uzBOT8XEVm3VSNWI9Xl&imgrc=rVazxn1I2AW63M%3A


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the front of your Classic & a pic of the multipin connector (usually green). These pics will help determine which control unit will be a match for your machine.


----------

